# How to determine age of a Merlin frame?



## Bob Ross

Is there any obvious way to date a Merlin frame...eg, last 4 digits of serial number = year of fabrication, something really straightforward like that?

Or are there stylistic/structural details that give an idea of approximately when a frame was made?

(I'm specifically asking about the Merlin Extralight; might be checking out a used one that's for sale in my neighborhood.)

Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bob Ross said:


> Is there any obvious way to date a Merlin frame...eg, last 4 digits of serial number = year of fabrication, something really straightforward like that?
> 
> Or are there stylistic/structural details that give an idea of approximately when a frame was made?
> 
> (I'm specifically asking about the Merlin Extralight; might be checking out a used one that's for sale in my neighborhood.)
> 
> Thanks.


I had a pre LS one and it had a serial # on the rear dropout. Not sure if the LS ones do or not. Whatever you do make sure it isn't a grese guard BB model unless they are selling it really cheap. It'll cost you a lot to retrofit to accept conventional BBs if it is.


----------



## jorgy

The switch from 1" head tubes with threaded headset to 1 1/8" head tubes with threadless headsets happened in 2000 or 2001.


----------



## Bob Ross

I checked out the bike today...and of course, I forgot to note whether it was 1" or 1-1/8" headset! Also, how would one know whether or not it had a Grease Guard bottom bracket?

Frame is ~10 year old Merlin Extralight with Campy Record (pre-carbon cranks) and slightly more recent 0G brakes and Ksyrium SL's. And it's a ****ing steal.

But I really don't need another bike. Least of all a ~10 year old one.

Did I mention it was a ****ing steal?

Talk me out of it, please!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bob Ross said:


> I checked out the bike today...and of course, I forgot to note whether it was 1" or 1-1/8" headset! Also, how would one know whether or not it had a Grease Guard bottom bracket?
> 
> Frame is ~10 year old Merlin Extralight with Campy Record (pre-carbon cranks) and slightly more recent 0G brakes and Ksyrium SL's. And it's a ****ing steal.
> 
> But I really don't need another bike. Least of all a ~10 year old one.
> 
> Did I mention it was a ****ing steal?
> 
> Talk me out of it, please!


My understanding is that the GG BB's are really hard to find parts for and expensive to retrofit. If you can find the serial # (rear dropoutI think) send an email to Tom Kellogg @ Spectrum and ask for details on it. 

Here's the manual from Merlin on maintenance of the GGBB...maybe that will help determine? It says 1991 and later models don't have this so you might be OK if it's older than that. Guessing it has a 1" threaded HS also...a bit harder to find headsets and stems for, but I'm sure you could find something.

http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/pdf/MBBG.pdf

I suppose there's a possibility it's a Litespeed model Merlin XL--in that case it should be all modern specs.


----------

